
US Senate could take the first step tonight to kill the FCC’s privacy rules - twsted
http://www.recode.net/2017/3/22/15025396/senate-congress-fcc-obama-privacy-rules
======
masonic
"In October, the Federal Communications Commission — then under former
Democratic Chairman Tom Wheeler — began mandating that ISPs obtain consumers’
permission before turning over their private data to third parties, like
advertisers."

This is a flat lie. That rule change has _never taken effect_ and, even if
left alone, could not have taken effect any earlier than next October. (IIRC,
that's in Section 310.)

